# Dosprn 1.72 or 1.78 Needed? Trial version



## NagpurDaMunda (Jul 18, 2007)

hello guys ,

On thier site ver 1.79 is only available ..But i want working link to download
Dosprn 1.72 or 1.78 Trial version...

Can anyone get me please?

1.7 or 1.6 ll also work .......if anyone have it please upload it on rapidshare


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 18, 2007)

Try *www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=dosprn+old+version&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Arun


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Jul 18, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> Try *www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=dosprn+old+version&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
> 
> Arun



All the Search results direct to 1.79  only .......

this
*www.dosprn.com/DOSprn172.exe

somebudy pls help me


----------



## slugger (Jul 19, 2007)

c if this works on *GOOGLE

*just use d operators i used 2 get similar results 4 other queries


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Jul 21, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> c if this works on *GOOGLE
> 
> *just use d operators i used 2 get similar results 4 other queries



thanks a lot slugger ..it worked


----------

